# Wolfgang Puck Reversible Grill



## jstarr (Aug 13, 2007)

Does anyone have any insight into this grill?

Wolfgang Puck Grill/Griddle

 
What works better that grill or this one?
Lodge Pro Grid Iron Griddle?

I can't post the direct hyperlinks since I am a new poster.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Lodge is a good company with quality manufacturing. Who knows who made the Puck stuff. I'd go lodge.

Phil


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I was given the WolfGang Puck Grill/Griddle last night for Christmas. I haven't tried it yet but it seems to be pretty well made. A lot better than the old electric grill I have and the seperate griddle. We shall see!!


----------



## jstarr (Aug 13, 2007)

Let me know how it is when you're done playing with it.

:crazy:


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

i have the a lodge grill griddle pan, i love it. I would go with that. The one thing with that though is that it is a cast iron so you have to season it and take care of it or it will rust.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I used the grill part last night. I cooked some maybe 1/2 inch boneless pork chops. I seasoned it according to the instructions, rub both sides with oil, let it heat to 250F, then cool completely. The pork chops did not stick, had beautiful grill marks, and were tender enough to cut with a fork. I seasoned them with kosher salt, cracked black pepper, dried basil, italian seasoning, and a bit of garlic powder. I think I'm really going to enjoy using this grill!! Instead of doing 4 chops and then another batch, I was able to get 8 on it at once and they were ready in 20 minutes.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Hi Allie,

Great, you are satisfied with it, do you have to cook under your stove hood for the smoke ?

I found it here in Montréal, is it the same model ?, looks better than the Tfal

WOLFGANG PUCK - 1500 Watt Reversible Grill/Griddle - WPRGG060C - Home Depot Canada


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Yes, that looks exactly like the one I have.

My hood doesn't work right now and I really didn't notice a lot of smoke. Now my pork chops were very lean so I'm sure that helped a lot! There was absolutely no grease in the drip pan underneath. I did use it near a window so I could open it a bit if I had any smoking problems.

I don't know if you can order from samsclub.com but they carry this product and are selling it for almost half the price. I think that's where mine came from.

The only regret is that it doesn't come with a lid or cover of some kind and there are no accessories available. I have limited storage space so had to make do by cutting a piece of cardboard to place on top so I could stack cookie sheets, pizza pans, etc. on top of it.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Thank you very much Allie 

Ok, thank you, I will call my friends in New York, they will ship it to me from samsclub.com

I appreciate your great feedback 

Cant wait to cook with this


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Glad to be of help to you!

I'm actually looking for more ideas to use it. I do think I'm going to get a lot of use out of my new toy!


----------



## jstarr (Aug 13, 2007)

Is there a big difference from the Lodge grill pan/griddle other than it having it's own power source?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I'm biased against the Puck so take this FWIW.

The Puck is probably coated aluminum and will scratch and flake over time. The Lodge will get better over time. Puck won't have as high of a heat range as you can get on the Lodge on the stove.

Phil


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I can't speak for the Lodge pan as I don't have one. The only grill pan I have is the Greenpan.
This is the only information I can find on the specs of the Puck grill/griddle:

"# Grill on one side, griddle on the other
# Extra large cooking surface, 18" x 11.5"
# Upgraded nonstick coating, Xylan Eterna™, is now a 2 coat process that is 7 times stronger than the coating of our old grill
# Now embossed with the Café Collection logo and a stainless steel strip to add that high end look to your kitchen
# Adjustable temperature control ranging from 0-400°F with 1,800 watts of power
# Convenient side handles and a wide stable base
# Wolfgang Puck's recipes packed inside
# Dual-sided cleaning blade for grill and griddle
# Patented safety interlock prevents grill from being operated if drip tray is not in place
# Grease is channeled away to bottom removable drip tray
# Griddle/grill plate is dishwasher safe excluding temperature probe and drip tray"


I don't know how it will work out long term since I just got it and have only used it once. In reality, I most likely would have never bought this for myself. I was asked if I wanted Wolfgang Puck cookware for Christmas and gave a firm, "no" as I've not heard a lot of good and I know what I want. lol


----------



## mahealani (Jun 13, 2009)

I have one of these reversible grills which I bought literally years ago and it's held up really well. They changed the style (it appears more "rounded" now on the outside) so I can't speak to the new model but this has been a great grill. It cooks a lot of food and it's never flaked and is as good now as when I bought it. It's great for big breakfasts with friends--It's been great for hashbrowns, bacon pancakes and it also cooks up a great batch of fajitas. The grooved side does wonderful for steaks and kabobs (tho' that does get a bit smokey for indoors). You can control the heat and it does a pretty good sear, which I found a bit suprising 'cause of the easy clean coating. It's easy to clean up--top pops right out. Grease drains nicely into a full size lower pan (so it doesn't fill up some tiny receptacle!). The best thing about it is it's portability. When I go to cook at my friends house I take it 'cause she has lousy flimsy cookwear and I can really count on this thing. 
Really some of the best money I've even spent and I had a serious kitchen applience jones (and for that matter I also love his electric wok & food processor). I worried this would be just home shopping network crap, but I gotta tell you his stuff has really worked well for me!


----------

